# SSR



## ALDABRAMAN (May 12, 2011)

Anyone ever own, drive, have any interest, etc. one of those Chevy SSR's? I had one back in 2006, way cool fast little hotrod. I am considering getting another. Just interested in any others that might have a comment or experience. My concerns back then were parts and availability. Thanks all, Greg.


----------



## Jacob (May 12, 2011)

When I First Read The Thread, I Thought I Was Gonna Read About A Different 
SSR-Silent Sustained Reading


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 12, 2011)

Jacob said:


> When I First Read The Thread, I Thought I Was Gonna Read About A Different
> SSR-Silent Sustained Reading



I see your point, lol...


----------



## onarock (May 12, 2011)

Of all the stuff that I have seen of you Greg, here on TFO, Im not surprised your a Chevy guy. 

Ive never had an SSR, but it looks like fun


----------



## Fernando (May 12, 2011)

Go with a Honda lol JK


----------



## bettinge (May 13, 2011)

I rented one in Charlotte last year. I hated it and could not give it back fast enough. Seems a lot of blind spots.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 13, 2011)

I don't know anything about the car (sorry) but I have been reading about your passion for fast sports cars for awhile and I was wondering if a sports car is a comfortable fit for a tall man like you? My Dad and brother are very tall and they alway's seem to have trouble finding cars for their height. Nice looking car though


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 13, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I don't know anything about the car (sorry) but I have been reading about your passion for fast sports cars for awhile and I was wondering if a sports car is a comfortable fit for a tall man like you? My Dad and brother are very tall and they alway's seem to have trouble finding cars for their height. Nice looking car though



LOL, Some give me problems, like Vipers and Ford 500GT's, otherwise I would have them, lol...My problem is head room! MY favorite was my Mercedes SL65. 





bettinge said:


> I rented one in Charlotte last year. I hated it and could not give it back fast enough. Seems a lot of blind spots.


That is true, did have some blind spots.


----------



## Jacob (May 13, 2011)

Haa

Honda JDM


----------



## Angi (May 13, 2011)

I like Hondas. Is an SSR that funny truck thing? How tall are you? My husband and oldest son have a problem fitting in cars. It can be difficult being tall (not that I have that problem) Cars, Movies, Airplanes, Shorts it is all a pain in the @$$ and I have to listen to them complain.


----------



## Angi (May 13, 2011)

I like Hondas. Is an SSR that funny truck thing? How tall are you? My husband and oldest son have a problem fitting in cars. It can be difficult being tall (not that I have that problem) Cars, Movies, Airplanes, Shorts it is all a pain in the @$$ and I have to listen to them complain.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 13, 2011)

Angi said:


> I like Hondas. Is an SSR that funny truck thing? How tall are you? My husband and oldest son have a problem fitting in cars. It can be difficult being tall (not that I have that problem) Cars, Movies, Airplanes, Shorts it is all a pain in the @$$ and I have to listen to them complain.



 6'5"


----------



## Angi (May 13, 2011)

Ya, that is tough. My husband is 6'3" and 17 year old son is a little taller and still growing. The world is made for people under 5'7".


----------



## Angi (May 13, 2011)

Ya, that is tough. My husband is 6'3" and 17 year old son is a little taller and still growing. The world is made for people under 5'7".


----------



## Zouave (May 16, 2011)

Florida, lovely house, sexy cars, backyard full-a-torts.....

Aldabraman, will you adopt me?


----------



## DeanS (May 16, 2011)

Funny thing...talking 'about size! I'm 6'2'' 275! In the past I drove a 69 Camaro, a 72 F85, a 69 Chevelle Malibu. a 73 Super Beetle, an 89 Bronco (full size)...and more recently...a coupla Jeeps (96 Cherokee and 95 Grand Cherokee) plus my baby...a 90 BMW 735. With the exception of the Bronco...they all had the same problem...NO HEADROOM! One day...a few years back, I saw a Mini Cooper pull into the gas station...and this HUGE black guy climbed out...no problem! I complimented him on his car and we got to talking. Turns out he's 6'6" 320 and he could only fit in two cars...the Mini and the Scion xB. So, I went and test drove both. I was really sold on the Mini...but the salesman was such a di*k that I left (Assael BMW/Mini...now called Mini of Monrovia)...and went to the Toyota dealer to test the Scion...flawless! I still wonder if I made the right move, but I love the xB.



Zouave said:


> Florida, lovely house, sexy cars, backyard full-a-torts.....
> 
> Aldabraman, will you adopt me?



Yeah! You forgot to mention the Alligator Snapper sitting on his kitchen bar


----------



## onarock (May 16, 2011)

Thats why I drive a full size truck. Im as tall as Dean, but hes got 20lbs on me. I cant imagine fitting in a Scion or Mini.... crazy. 

Dont know how Greg could fit into a Ferrari


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 16, 2011)

Zouave said:


> Florida, lovely house, sexy cars, backyard full-a-torts.....
> 
> Aldabraman, will you adopt me?



LOL, I need a pooper picker upper....



onarock said:


> Thats why I drive a full size truck. Im as tall as Dean, but hes got 20lbs on me. I cant imagine fitting in a Scion or Mini.... crazy.
> 
> Dont know how Greg could fit into a Ferrari



I fit, I test drove some, not a problem.





DeanS said:


> Funny thing...talking 'about size! I'm 6'2'' 275! In the past I drove a 69 Camaro, a 72 F85, a 69 Chevelle Malibu. a 73 Super Beetle, an 89 Bronco (full size)...and more recently...a coupla Jeeps (96 Cherokee and 95 Grand Cherokee) plus my baby...a 90 BMW 735. With the exception of the Bronco...they all had the same problem...NO HEADROOM! One day...a few years back, I saw a Mini Cooper pull into the gas station...and this HUGE black guy climbed out...no problem! I complimented him on his car and we got to talking. Turns out he's 6'6" 320 and he could only fit in two cars...the Mini and the Scion xB. So, I went and test drove both. I was really sold on the Mini...but the salesman was such a di*k that I left (Assael BMW/Mini...now called Mini of Monrovia)...and went to the Toyota dealer to test the Scion...flawless! I still wonder if I made the right move, but I love the xB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well, I guess I better not tell you all my secrets, lol....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 16, 2011)

Will you marry me?


----------



## DeanS (May 16, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> Will you marry me?



What? Move Bob to Florida where he can have YEAR ROUND SUN?


----------



## Zouave (May 16, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Zouave said:
> 
> 
> > Florida, lovely house, sexy cars, backyard full-a-torts.....
> ...





Can i drive the 'vette?


----------

